# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 3)



## ripjack13 (Jan 14, 2018)

*Are handtools under rated?*








**Rules**
There's nothing to see here....


----------



## Tony (Jan 14, 2018)

I don't own but a couple, but I admire those who use them regularly. When @Brink does his builds I follow them religiously, if amazes me what Jon does. So yes I think they are. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 14, 2018)

I don’t think they’re underrated, but misunderstood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes they are. Every time I watch Roy Underwood I think that looks easy. Of course it doesn't take long for me to think differently. I admire the woodworkers who still use this craft.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 14, 2018)

Like any other tool, they're scary or hard to use until you learn how.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 14, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> Like any other tool, they're scary or hard to use until you learn how.



Routers are scary

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2018)

I use both- when I am in middle of project- sharp chisels and block plane is not far but when planing or major sawing- power tools are the  best friend!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 14, 2018)

Brink said:


> Routers are scary



Clowns are scary too

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2018)

Brink said:


> Routers are scary



only if you let them be... all done with router except the big cove- NOT scared- fun... even the itty bitty feet- all about process..

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Brink (Jan 14, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> Clowns are scary too

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 14, 2018)

There are times for both to be used. I enjoy using hand tools to an extent, but I also like power tools. Guys that use hand tools only are definitely on a different level than myself. They enjoy it and the craft or art of using hand tools. My hats off to those that do that, I enjoy both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 14, 2018)

Not sure underrated would be the correct term.

It seems like a different mind set use them exclusively, and even a slightly different mindset to be a hybrid woodworker.

For me, it's that whole "I don't have enough time in the shop and when I try to use a hand tool it takes 9 times as long and the results aren't as good so I'm not going to use them unless it's absolutely necessary" viewpoint.

Can I see me at some point in time learning to use my chisels correctly? Sure. Would I pick up a hand plane or two? Probably. Will I go to using a treadle lathe? Not unless it's the zombie apocalypse and I don't have any power.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 14, 2018)

Most lathe tools are hand tools...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 14, 2018)

Depends on who is rating them

Reactions: Like 1


----------

